# Freeze threat.



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

I have a contractor that comes and blows out my irrigation system. Called a couple of weeks ago to make sure they had me on their schedule and was assured I was. Now its the weekend and forecast has temps dropping into mid 20s for several hours overnight should I be concerned?? Temps are going back to 40s during the day. Any advice to ease a worried mind?


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

I would only worry if you had water pipes exposed to air. Is your backflow device located above ground? If so, wrap some insulation around it if you can, or the next best insulating material you can get your hands on.

If the SOIL TEMP is above freezing, you don't have to worry too much about the stuff underground.

A few hours at 20 isn't too bad, I would just wrap any exposed pipes with insulation as a precaution.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

confused_boner said:


> I would only worry if you had water pipes exposed to air. Is your backflow device located above ground? If so, wrap some insulation around it if you can, or the next best insulating material you can get your hands on.
> 
> If the SOIL TEMP is above freezing, you don't have to worry too much about the stuff underground.
> 
> A few hours at 20 isn't too bad, I would just wrap any exposed pipes with insulation as a precaution.


Thanks the heads are all about 2 inches below ground and the manifold and supply line for the five zones are in a box with a snap on lid about 1-1/2 ft down. It is supposed to be about 11 hrs below freezing. -- I hope there is no damage. I should learn to do this myself!


----------

